# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مشورت واس منبع و برنامه

## یهدا

به نام خدا

سلام سوالام شاید تکراری باشه ولی لازم دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدید  :Yahoo (1): 

میخوام برم پیش این منابع خوبن؟؟؟

زیست :الگو ( خیلی سبزم میگن خوبه ولی خیلی زیاده میترسم نرسم بخونم )

فیزیک :  گاج نقره ای اول دوم سوم رو دارم برای پیش هم میخوام همینو بگیرم 

شیمی : بین مبتکران و فار و الگو نمیدونم 

ریاضی : نمیدونم 

عریی : الگو خوبه ؟؟؟

ادبیات : گاج نقره ای ادبیات رو دارم مال دوم سوم پیش هست با همایش

زبان : از متن نترسیم 

زمین نمیدونم 

دینی : نمیدونم 


و یک سواله دیگه تو شهر ما مشاوره خیلی خوب نیست پشتیبانم  که خب معلومه کار مشاوره انجام نمیده  :Yahoo (21): یه کتاب خیلی سبز دارم واس همینه همونو بخونم خوبه دیگه ؟؟؟اخه من کسیم که واقعا لازم داره با یکی هی مشورت کنم ببینم چی کنم اینا بعدم این که با برنامه قلم چی پیش برم خوبه ؟؟؟؟اخه یه سریا میگن تابستونش خوب نیست 


خیلی ممنون که جواب بدید  :Yahoo (1):  :Y (705):

----------


## محمد3568

من فقط میتونم دوتا سوال جواب بدم اونم از رو تجربه امسالم
شیمی مبتکران رو نگیر چون چاپ 93 که با کنکور کاملا متفاوت بود
درباره برنامه قلم چی به نظرم منسجم ترین برنامه رو داره بین همه جاهایی که ازمون ازمایشی برگزار میکنن

----------


## doctor reza

> به نام خدا
> 
> سلام سوالام شاید تکراری باشه ولی لازم دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدید 
> 
> میخوام برم پیش این منابع خوبن؟؟؟
> 
> زیست :الگو ( خیلی سبزم میگن خوبه ولی خیلی زیاده میترسم نرسم بخونم )
> 
> فیزیک :  گاج نقره ای اول دوم سوم رو دارم برای پیش هم میخوام همینو بگیرم 
> ...


سلام.منم 95هستم چیزایی روکه داشتم یااطلاع دارمومیگم:
الگوبه روزترین ونزدیکترین تستاروبه کنکورداره تااین جای کارتقریبن»»زیست
فیزیکـــ همون گاج خوبه (البته بعضیامن جمله خودم باهاش حال نمیکنن!!)
شیمی:اگه کتابی نداری واسه آموزش بنظرم مبتکرانوبگیر
الگورواطلاعی ندارم
فاررومناسب میدونم منتهی بیشتر تست محوره تااموزش(البته شیمی پایش رومیگم)
رایضی خیلی سبزومهروماه روبورسن فعلن ک خیلی سبزتستاش بهترامااموزشش خیلی خلاصصه واره نسبت ب مهروماه
عربی بعنوان منبع اولیه اگه جزوه خوبی واسه آموزش داری خوبه
اما لولش بالاس.
ادلبیات بهترین کتابوداری بنظرم!منم دارمش
زبان نمیدونم
زمین:مهروماه وهفت چیزو نشربردخوبن منتهی مهروماه کتاب محورتره
دینی یاگاج یاالگو ولاغیر
مشاورونمیدونم

----------


## artim

> به نام خدا
> 
> سلام سوالام شاید تکراری باشه ولی لازم دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدید 
> 
> میخوام برم پیش این منابع خوبن؟؟؟
> 
> زیست :الگو ( خیلی سبزم میگن خوبه ولی خیلی زیاده میترسم نرسم بخونم )
> 
> فیزیک :  گاج نقره ای اول دوم سوم رو دارم برای پیش هم میخوام همینو بگیرم 
> ...



این منابعی که میگم رو توی کتابفروشی ببین به کارت میاد
زیست از الگو شروع کنی به جایی نمیرسی
از خیلی سبز یا گاج شروع کن تمام کردی برو الگو
فیزیک گاج
شیمی مبتکران یا خیلی سبز بعد الگو کار کن
ریاضی اگه ضعیفی کوله پشتی اول اگه متوسطی خیلی سبز
عربی گاج
دینی گاج
اینها پیشنهادی هستن ممکنه سبکش رو دوست نداشته باشی اما معقولانه اش رو گفتم

----------


## zeynab_3

سلام


زیست من خودم گاج جامع و خیلی سبز دارم و راضیم ازش و از الگو اطلاع ندارم

فیزیک همون کتاب خوبیه

شیمی من پیش 2 و شیمی 3 رو خیلی سبز دارم برای شیمی 2 و پیش 1 هم بهم گفتن الگو بگیر

ریاضی جامع ریاضی تجربی خیلی سبز

عربی گاج کامل

ادبیا کتابت خوبه

زبان گاج نقره ای هم بگیر

زمین هفت چیز

دینی یا خیلی سبز یا گاج

----------


## artim

ببین الان هر کس بنا به نظرش یک کتاب معرفی میکنه
سعی کن نظرات مشترک رو بگیری نظرات غیر مشترک رو تو کتابفروشی مقایسه کنی
الانم کتاب نگیر بذار تغییرات لحاظ بشه

----------


## zeynab_3

> این منابعی که میگم رو توی کتابفروشی ببین به کارت میاد
> زیست از الگو شروع کنی به جایی نمیرسی
> از خیلی سبز یا گاج شروع کن تمام کردی برو الگو
> فیزیک گاج
> شیمی مبتکران یا خیلی سبز بعد الگو کار کن
> ریاضی اگه ضعیفی کوله پشتی اول اگه متوسطی خیلی سبز
> عربی گاج
> دینی گاج
> اینها پیشنهادی هستن ممکنه سبکش رو دوست نداشته باشی اما معقولانه اش رو گفتم


فرمودین اول واسه شیمی نباید سراغ الگو رفت. . دلیلش هم می گین ؟مگه خیلی سطحش بالاس ؟

----------


## artim

> فرمودین اول واسه شیمی نباید سراغ الگو رفت. . دلیلش هم می گین ؟مگه خیلی سطحش بالاس ؟



خب سطح الگو بخصوص اختصاصی هاش بالاس
اول الگو کار کنین زمان زیادی میبره و ممکنه تست هاشم بسوزه
اول از کتاب سبک مبتکران و یا خیلی سبز کامل کار بشه بعد الگو

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> این منابعی که میگم رو توی کتابفروشی ببین به کارت میاد
> زیست از الگو شروع کنی به جایی نمیرسی
> از خیلی سبز یا گاج شروع کن تمام کردی برو الگو
> فیزیک گاج
> شیمی مبتکران یا خیلی سبز بعد الگو کار کن
> ریاضی اگه ضعیفی کوله پشتی اول اگه متوسطی خیلی سبز
> عربی گاج
> دینی گاج
> اینها پیشنهادی هستن ممکنه سبکش رو دوست نداشته باشی اما معقولانه اش رو گفتم


من زیست واسه سوم خیلی سبز و الگو دارم واسه پیشم همینارو بگیرم؟؟

ریاضی سوم آموزش خیلی سبز دارم وآبی کانون پیش چه کتابی؟

عربی خیلی سبز جامع دارم.

فیزیک نقره ای پایه دارم پیشم همینو میگیرم.

شیمی2.3مبتکران دارم بچه ها میگن واسه سبک سوالای امسال مناسب نبوده لازمه عوضش کنم؟

دینی گاج دارم فوق العادست.

----------


## یهدا

> این منابعی که میگم رو توی کتابفروشی ببین به کارت میاد
> زیست از الگو شروع کنی به جایی نمیرسی
> از خیلی سبز یا گاج شروع کن تمام کردی برو الگو
> فیزیک گاج
> شیمی مبتکران یا خیلی سبز بعد الگو کار کن
> ریاضی اگه ضعیفی کوله پشتی اول اگه متوسطی خیلی سبز
> عربی گاج
> دینی گاج
> اینها پیشنهادی هستن ممکنه سبکش رو دوست نداشته باشی اما معقولانه اش رو گفتم



مرسی واس مشاوره نمیدونید ؟؟؟به قول خودتون نمیخوام رویایی فکر کنم و کلی بگم بخونم و تهشم نرسم ولی خب بازم نمیدونم درباره برنامه ریزیم یا همین چیزا از کی بپرسم همون کتاب خیلی سبز خوبه ؟؟؟اطلاعی ندارید ؟؟؟

----------


## rezaghale13930

عربی الگو به هیچ وجه نگیر اگر تازه می خوای شروع کنی به نظرم گاج کامل رو بگیر خیلی عالیه، خیلی سبز هم تعرفشو شنیدم(فوت و فن رو نمی گم) .... دینی الگو بگیر اگر تونستی ایات و نکات گاج رو هم بگیر .  زبان واسه تست لغت و واژگان بهترین کتاب خیلی سبز و واسه درک مطلب شیقره و همچنی 1200 و 1201 واژه مهرو ماه عالیه... شیمی که فعلا بازرگان بهترینه الگو فعلا چاپ نشده..... زیست واسه پایه گاج و واسه پیش 2 نشرالگو البته بقیه ی زیست های الگو هم عالین... فیزیک به طور قطع گاج....... ریاضی مهروماه من دارمش به درد نمی خوره ولی یکی از دوستام گفت گاج پیش خیلی عالیه
کنکور خیلی خیلی خیلی سخت است باید تلاش کنی و زیاد بخونی

----------


## artim

> من زیست واسه سوم خیلی سبز و الگو دارم واسه پیشم همینارو بگیرم؟؟
> 
> ریاضی سوم آموزش خیلی سبز دارم وآبی کانون پیش چه کتابی؟
> 
> عربی خیلی سبز جامع دارم.
> 
> فیزیک نقره ای پایه دارم پیشم همینو میگیرم.
> 
> شیمی2.3مبتکران دارم بچه ها میگن واسه سبک سوالای امسال مناسب نبوده لازمه عوضش کنم؟
> ...


بله از خیلی سبز بخون تموم که شد کامل اگه درصد زیستت بالا 60 -70 بود الگو کار کن
ریاضی خیلی سبر خوبه
عربی گاج عربی سفید یا کاملش بهتره بنظرم
فیزیک خوبه
شیمی اول مبتکران یا خیلی سبز کامل کار بشه بعد الگو سعی کنین الگو هم حتما کار بشه

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> بله از خیلی سبز بخون تموم که شد کامل اگه درصد زیستت بالا 60 -70 بود الگو کار کن
> ریاضی خیلی سبر خوبه
> عربی گاج عربی سفید یا کاملش بهتره بنظرم
> فیزیک خوبه
> شیمی اول مبتکران یا خیلی سبز کامل کار بشه بعد الگو سعی کنین الگو هم حتما کار بشه


درضمن من زبانمم ضعیفه.یعنی اصلا حال نمیکنم باهاش.اینو چ کنم؟

----------


## artim

> درضمن من زبانمم ضعیفه.یعنی اصلا حال نمیکنم باهاش.اینو چ کنم؟



زبان مبتکران بگیر
بعد بهم یاداوری کن تو خصوصی تا بیشتر دربارش بهت بگم

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> زبان مبتکران بگیر
> بعد بهم یاداوری کن تو خصوصی تا بیشتر دربارش بهت بگم


پیشم مبتکران؟؟اوکی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## artim

> پیشم مبتکران؟؟اوکی



مبتکران جامع بگیری بهتره

----------


## raana

من واسه شیمی دوم ، فار دارم 
لازمه عوض شه ؟  
و اینکه مگه کتابای تاریخ ادبیات و املا و ..چه فرقی با هم دارن ؟  من خیلی سبزشونو دارم 
خیلی فرق دارن با الگو؟

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> مبتکران جامع بگیری بهتره


سومشو دارم.جامع بگیرم؟

----------


## doctor reza

> من واسه شیمی دوم ، فار دارم 
> لازمه عوض شه ؟  
> و اینکه مگه کتابای تاریخ ادبیات و املا و ..چه فرقی با هم دارن ؟  من خیلی سبزشونو دارم 
> خیلی فرق دارن با الگو؟


ن معلممون داشت استاندارده
ن باباچ فرقی
املای الگورودارم کامل نی

----------


## artim

> من واسه شیمی دوم ، فار دارم 
> لازمه عوض شه ؟  
> و اینکه مگه کتابای تاریخ ادبیات و املا و ..چه فرقی با هم دارن ؟  من خیلی سبزشونو دارم 
> خیلی فرق دارن با الگو؟


الگو موضوعی های ادبیاتش جالب نیست
خیلی سبز یا ترجیحا گاج موضوعی بهتره
اگه عوض بشه شیمی بله عوض کن

----------


## artim

> سومشو دارم.جامع بگیرم؟


پس پیشش رو بگیر حالا که سوم رو داری

----------


## reza_m.d.d

برا دروس تخصصی رشته ریاضی چی پیشنهاد میدید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> برا دروس تخصصی رشته ریاضی چی پیشنهاد میدید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


شیمی و فیزیک و عمومیا که یکسان
فقط ریاضی ( حسابان. هندسه و جبر و..)اگه متوسط هستی گاج اگه خیلی ضعیفی رمزینه اگه قوی هستی الگو

----------


## reza_m.d.d

برا پیش چی بگیرم حسابان رو که مهر و ماه داشتم عالی بود جبر رو رمزینه (تست) هندسه گاج(تست) سطحمم (تعریف از خود نباشه) تقریبا بالاس

----------


## artim

> برا پیش چی بگیرم حسابان رو که مهر و ماه داشتم عالی بود جبر رو رمزینه (تست) هندسه گاج(تست) سطحمم (تعریف از خود نباشه) تقریبا بالاس


سطحت بالاس الگو بگیر

----------


## reza_m.d.d

> سطحت بالاس الگو بگیر


  برا کدوم درس؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> برا کدوم درس؟؟؟؟؟


حسابان

----------


## reza_m.d.d

حسابان که مهر و ماه ترکوند حسابی اصن یه چیزایی داشت که نگو نکاتی که توش بود رو توی ازمون علمی استانی آورده بودن

----------


## artim

> حسابان که مهر و ماه ترکوند حسابی اصن یه چیزایی داشت که نگو نکاتی که توش بود رو توی ازمون علمی استانی آورده بودن


کلا الگو سطحش بالاست
واسه هندسه و ... میتونی ازش استفاده کنی
یا میتونی از کتابا بنفش کانون استفاده کنی واسه ریاضیاتت

----------


## یهدا

پس فعلا اینارو میرم ببینم مرسی 

زیست : اول خیلی سبز بعد الگو 

شیمی اول مبتکران بعد الگو 

ریاضی خیلی سبز 

عربی گاج 

دینی گاج 

زمین گاج و مهرو ماه 

زبان مبتکران جامع و از متن نترسیم  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## artim

> پس فعلا اینارو میرم ببینم مرسی 
> 
> زیست : اول خیلی سبز بعد الگو 
> 
> شیمی اول مبتکران بعد الگو 
> 
> ریاضی خیلی سبز 
> 
> عربی گاج 
> ...


 زمین دریافت یا نشر برد بهتره دکتر چلاجور
همه کتابا هم یجا نگیر کم کم بگیر الانم نه بذار تغییرات لحاظ بشن مرداد ماه اواخرش بگیر

----------


## یهدا

خب اگه بخوام از تیر شروع کنم چی کنم ؟؟؟؟اواخر مرداد کتابارو میگید بگیرم که با توجه به تغییرات

----------


## artim

> خب اگه بخوام از تیر شروع کنم چی کنم ؟؟؟؟اواخر مرداد کتابارو میگید بگیرم که با توجه به تغییرات


شما بنظرم از الان شروع کن با هر منبعی که داری بعد تغییرات که اعمال شد تک تک کتاب ها رو بگیر

----------


## doctor Hastii

برای دینی نشر الگو عالیه....واسه عربی هم عربی کامل گاج :Yahoo (99):

----------


## artim

> برای دینی نشر الگو عالیه....واسه عربی هم عربی کامل گاج


دینی الگو یا خیلی سبز خلاصه بندی کرده
اما دینی گاج کامل همه چیزو گفته خلاصه نیست
عربی کامل درسنامه اش بیشتره
اما عربی سفید گاج مولفش اقای ماهینی هست و درسنامه اش مقداری از عربی کامل کمتر
برای کسایی که دی وی دی عربی گاج یا عربی افبا ماهینی رو دارن عربی سفید بهتره و مکمل اش هست

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

قرار نیست تغییرات تو همه کتابا باشه و کلا پایه و اساس شیمی و فیزیک عوض بشه ...

اینقدری هم که حذفیات هست افزایش نیس

شما فعلا با هر چی داری بخون بعدا اگه لازم دیدی بگیر کتاب های جدید رو

----------


## reza_m.d.d

عربی فوت و فن خیلی عالیه

----------


## BrokenHeart

دینی گاج نقره ای خیلی عالی هست'. ریاضی مهر و ماه جامع هم به نظرم تا 95 درصد می تونید باهاش بزنید واقعا عالیه. .

Sent from my LG-E435 using Tapatalk

----------


## artim

> دینی گاج نقره ای خیلی عالی هست'. ریاضی مهر و ماه جامع هم به نظرم تا 95 درصد می تونید باهاش بزنید واقعا عالیه. .
> 
> Sent from my LG-E435 using Tapatalk



ریاضی مهروماه واسه تجربی جالب نیست دیگه
با وجود خیلی سبز و گاج ریاضیات تجربی دیگه مهروماه و تخته سیاه جامع کارایی انچنانی ندارن
البته واسه بعضیا ممکنه خوب باشه

----------


## BrokenHeart

اون دو تا رو ندیدم ولی با مهر و ماه خیلی حال می کنم. .

Sent from my LG-E435 using Tapatalk

----------


## artim

> عربی فوت و فن خیلی عالیه


فوت و فن واسه کنکور 90 عالی بود
بعدش کتاب های بهتری اومد مثل گاج عربی سفید و عربی کامل
و عربی جدید خیلی سبز

----------


## BrokenHeart

> فوت و فن واسه کنکور 90 عالی بود
> بعدش کتاب های بهتری اومد مثل گاج عربی سفید و عربی کامل
> و عربی جدید خیلی سبز


عربی کامل تاج عالیه. .

Sent from my LG-E435 using Tapatalk

----------


## doctor Hastii

ریاضی جامع گاج خوبه؟؟ راستی من شنیدم ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز سطحش خیلی بالاست راسته؟؟

----------


## BrokenHeart

گاج و مهر و ماه. .....

Sent from my LG-E435 using Tapatalk

----------


## artim

> ریاضی جامع گاج خوبه؟؟ راستی من شنیدم ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز سطحش خیلی بالاست راسته؟؟


 در یک حد هستن
منتها 
خیلی سبز جامع هست
اما گاج پایه و پیش داره
سطحشون یکیه

----------


## Majesty

اینم منابع من:فیزیک:گاج نقره ای وخیلی سبز آموزش و خیلی سبز تست
عربی فوت و فن..عربی جامع خیلی سبز...عربی 3 آموزش خیلی سبز  :Yahoo (4): 
شیمی:چیزیه که خودم هم سواله واسم !!!!سیر تا پیازرو گرفتم واسه امتحانات!کلا زیاد رو شیمی کار نکردم و ضعف دارم...مخصوصا سال دوم که هیچی نفهمیدم از شیمی!!!!
ریاضی:ریاضی 3 آموزش خیلی سبز و جامعش رو هم میگیرم...من پایم ضعیف بود ولی با این کتاب راه افتادم...(نه اینکه واست توضیح محاسباتی بده..نه..ولی واسه حل سوالای تشریحیش مجبوری بری دنبالش...چون تو محاسبات خیلی اذیت میکنه)
زیست هم خیلی سبز سوم رو دارم...واسه تابستون میرم دوم هم میخرم...
واسه ادبیات تابستون چی بگیرم؟؟خیلی منابع زیاده!!!؟اصلا ادبیات بخونم تو تابستون؟!!!
دینی هم گاج ... زمین شناسی هم لقمه ی مهروماه هم جامع مهروماه...
کلا من تو این امتحانا هم یه سری منابع رو زیاد کردم که ای کاش صبر میکردم!!!سه چهار تا کتاب تو ایام امتحانات اضافه شد!!!حتی آمار مدل سازی ژرف اندیشان هم خریدم  :Yahoo (4): چون معلم آمارمون خوب نبود!!!

----------


## angel

> ریاضی جامع گاج خوبه؟؟ راستی من شنیدم ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز سطحش خیلی بالاست راسته؟؟


ریاضی : اگر آموزش قوی میخواین 2جلد کوله پشتی اما تست های کمی داره

اگر سطح بالایی دارید خیلی سبز یا الگو ( خیلی سبز بهتره)

اگر هم آموزش خوب میخواین هم تست های زیاد و انبوه گاج انتخاب خیلی خوبیه منتها فقط پیش داره. مولفش علی مقدم نیا رو خیلی قبول دارم

کلا برا انتخاب منبع هرکس اومد گفت این بده اون خوبه شما بهش توجه نکن 

هر منبع و انتشاراتی یه فوایدی داره شما خودت باید بری کتاب فروشی ورق بزنی ببینی برای سطح شما کدوم کتاب نیازهات رو تامین میکنه

موفق باشی :Yahoo (99):

----------


## angel

> درضمن من زبانمم ضعیفه.یعنی اصلا حال نمیکنم باهاش.اینو چ کنم؟


پیشنهادم برای زبان: 

اگر خیلی ضعیفی از زمانی که خواستی برای کنکور شروع کنی

هرشب برای لغات تیک 8 یا فلش کارت استفاده کن در دوماه خیلی پیشرفت میده بهت

و همچنین کلوز و ریدینگ هم از همین الان شروع کن شبی یه کلوز یه ریدینگ کار کن

خیلیا میگن الان زوده اما الان کاملا وقتشه 

زبان درسیه که نمیشه مثلا بگی من مثلا 5شنبه ها از ساعت 4 تا 7 زبان میخونم

باید پیوسته و توی تایم های کوتاه خونده شه

شما روزی 30 45 مین وقت بذاری نتیجه بهتری میده بهت به مراتب

گرامر رو هم که با برنامه آزمون ها پیش برو

برای کلوز و ریدینگ هم اول سعی نکن تایم رو درنظر بگیری آروم آروم بشین برا خودت تحلیل کن

کم کم سرعتت بالا میره

good luck  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## angel

> مرسی واس مشاوره نمیدونید ؟؟؟به قول خودتون نمیخوام رویایی فکر کنم و کلی بگم بخونم و تهشم نرسم ولی خب بازم نمیدونم درباره برنامه ریزیم یا همین چیزا از کی بپرسم همون کتاب خیلی سبز خوبه ؟؟؟اطلاعی ندارید ؟؟؟


سلام

مشاوره به نظر من روی بحث های انگیزشی بیشتر جواب میده

که اونم میتونین از برنامه های تی وی استفاده کنین هم برای انگیزشی هم برای یادگیری نوع برنامه ریزی

برای دفتر برنامه ریزی قلم چی و مهروماه خوبن. مهروماه خیلی خیلی خوب بود برای من چون منظم میکنه و آدم میفهمه که در طول روز چقدر وقت تلف میکنه و بعد از یه ماه میتونه کاهش بده میزان تایم های اتلافی رو

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> پیشنهادم برای زبان: 
> 
> اگر خیلی ضعیفی از زمانی که خواستی برای کنکور شروع کنی
> 
> هرشب برای لغات تیک 8 یا فلش کارت استفاده کن در دوماه خیلی پیشرفت میده بهت
> 
> و همچنین کلوز و ریدینگ هم از همین الان شروع کن شبی یه کلوز یه ریدینگ کار کن
> 
> خیلیا میگن الان زوده اما الان کاملا وقتشه 
> ...


درک مطلب گاج رو از کتابخونه مدرسه کش رفتیم

اونو بخونم خوبه؟؟504واژه چی؟واسه لغات هر2روز 1درسشو بخونم

با متن و ترجمش

----------


## angel

> من زیست واسه سوم خیلی سبز و الگو دارم واسه پیشم همینارو بگیرم؟؟
> 
> ریاضی سوم آموزش خیلی سبز دارم وآبی کانون پیش چه کتابی؟
> 
> عربی خیلی سبز جامع دارم.
> 
> فیزیک نقره ای پایه دارم پیشم همینو میگیرم.
> 
> شیمی2.3مبتکران دارم بچه ها میگن واسه سبک سوالای امسال مناسب نبوده لازمه عوضش کنم؟
> ...


زیست درسیه که بیشتر خوندن بهت کمک میکنه تا تست پس خیلی گیر منبع نباش

اما برای منبع هم اول با گاج شروع بشه بهتره.الگو خیلی فضاییه. البته این نظر منه

سوالای کنکوراز سال 86 7 رو هم از همین اول شروع کن چون نکات به صورت ترکیبی تر توی سالهای بعد تکرار میشه

و اینکه هیچ وقت انتظار نداشته باش سبک سوالای کنکور رو جایی دیده باشی

پیش گاج نظر منه.چند پست قبل تر توضیح دادم

عربی خیلی سبز نداشتم نمیدونم اما خودم گاج و الگو داشتم خیلی راضی بودم

فیزیک آره گاج

شیمی هم من با مبتکران کار میکردم اما نمونه های فار رو دیدم خیلی خوب بود سبکش خودت برو یه نگاه بنداز

آزمون شیمی فار رو هم به شدت توصیه میکنم ببینی

----------


## Simon2

> فرمودین اول واسه شیمی نباید سراغ الگو رفت. . دلیلش هم می گین ؟مگه خیلی سطحش بالاس ؟


نه آبجي من خودم پيش1 الگو رو ديدم آموزشش خيلي عاليه مثه اين كه دوستان بر اساس كتاباي ديگه الگو نظر ميدن اما كتاب شيميش خيلي فزق داره با كتاباي ديگش

----------


## Simon2

> شیمی و فیزیک و عمومیا که یکسان
> فقط ریاضی ( حسابان. هندسه و جبر و..)اگه متوسط هستی گاج اگه خیلی ضعیفی رمزینه اگه قوی هستی الگو


داداش چي داري ميگي اصن رمزينه ديگه دو ساله كتاب چاپ نمي كنه

----------


## artim

> داداش چي داري ميگي اصن رمزينه ديگه دو ساله كتاب چاپ نمي كنه


بله چاپ نمیشه
اما درسنامه اش خوب بود واسه درسنامه عرض کردم فقط

----------


## f68

> نه آبجي من خودم پيش1 الگو رو ديدم آموزشش خيلي عاليه مثه اين كه دوستان بر اساس كتاباي ديگه الگو نظر ميدن اما كتاب شيميش خيلي فزق داره با كتاباي ديگش



تست چی تستم عالیه ؟  :Yahoo (21):  + فارو چی دیدین ؟

----------


## angel

> به نام خدا
> 
> سلام سوالام شاید تکراری باشه ولی لازم دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدید 
> 
> میخوام برم پیش این منابع خوبن؟؟؟
> 
> زیست :الگو ( خیلی سبزم میگن خوبه ولی خیلی زیاده میترسم نرسم بخونم )
> 
> زیست بیشتر کتاب.بعد گاج و سوالای کنکور.درآخر الگو.اگر زیستتون قوی نباشه زیاد الگو بیشتر گیج کنندس.البته این نظر منه بازم خودتون برید مقایسه کنین
> ...


با قرمز جواب دادم

موفق باشی :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Simon2

> برا دروس تخصصی رشته ریاضی چی پیشنهاد میدید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


داداش من به حرف بقيه نمي خواد گوش بدي اصن رششتشون يه چيز ديگس ميان جواب ميدن اين منابع بهترين منابع رياضين البته از نظر من
تحليلي:گاج
گسسته:خيلي سبز-گاج 
هندسه پايه:سير تا پياز
حسابان:گاج
ديف1:گاج
ديف2:تخته سياه
واسه حل تست بيشر و قوي تر ديف و رياضي پايه الگو بسيار عاليه

----------


## Simon2

> تست چی تستم عالیه ؟  + فارو چی دیدین ؟


بله واسه تستم خيلي عاليه

----------


## Mariyana

دوستان من شیمی پیش یک سال دوم و سوم مبتکرانو دارم که تک جلدی هستن گاج هم مال سه سالو کامل دارم لول بالاتر از اینا چی هست مخصوصا مبتکران هم تست هم راه حل تستی خوب
قضیه تکمیلی و جلد دوم هرسال مبتکران چیه؟الگو بهتره یا تکمیلی های مبتکران؟

----------


## reza_m.d.d

> داداش من به حرف بقيه نمي خواد گوش بدي اصن رششتشون يه چيز ديگس ميان جواب ميدن اين منابع بهترين منابع رياضين البته از نظر من تحليلي:گاج گسسته:خيلي سبز-گاج  هندسه پايه:سير تا پياز حسابان:گاج ديف1:گاج ديف2:تخته سياه واسه حل تست بيشر و قوي تر ديف و رياضي پايه الگو بسيار عاليه


  مرسی داداش

----------


## Simon2

> دوستان من شیمی پیش یک سال دوم و سوم مبتکرانو دارم که تک جلدی هستن گاج هم مال سه سالو کامل دارم لول بالاتر از اینا چی هست مخصوصا مبتکران هم تست هم راه حل تستی خوب
> قضیه تکمیلی و جلد دوم هرسال مبتکران چیه؟الگو بهتره یا تکمیلی های مبتکران؟


برداشته تستاي نوادگان مندليفو گذاشته تو اين كتاب.صد در صد الگو عالي تره چون كتاباش جديدن و مولفاش خودشون كتاب المپ نوشتند

----------


## angel

> درک مطلب گاج رو از کتابخونه مدرسه کش رفتیم
> 
> اونو بخونم خوبه؟؟504واژه چی؟واسه لغات هر2روز 1درسشو بخونم
> 
> با متن و ترجمش


گاج رو ندیدم خودم کیاسالار میخوندم خوب بود: نترسیم از متن انتشارات شبقره

80 تا متن داره + 20 کلوز

504؟؟؟ ما اینو برا تافل میخوندیم :Yahoo (21): 

تیک 8 گاج برای لغات فک کنم گزینه خوبی باشه

به شرطی که از زمانی که کنکور خواستی شروع کنی 

هرشب زبان توی برنامت باشه حتی اگه تگرگ و سیل اومد

اینطوری مهر که بشه پیشرفت چشم گیری رو می بینی

عربی و زبان چون زبان بیگانه هست کلا برای یادگیری و تسلط باید مداوم کار بشه تا نتیجه بده

موفق باشی :Yahoo (99):

----------


## یهدا

> سلام
> 
> مشاوره به نظر من روی بحث های انگیزشی بیشتر جواب میده
> 
> که اونم میتونین از برنامه های تی وی استفاده کنین هم برای انگیزشی هم برای یادگیری نوع برنامه ریزی
> 
> برای دفتر برنامه ریزی قلم چی و مهروماه خوبن. مهروماه خیلی خیلی خوب بود برای من چون منظم میکنه و آدم میفهمه که در طول روز چقدر وقت تلف میکنه و بعد از یه ماه میتونه کاهش بده میزان تایم های اتلافی رو


ااا نمیدونستم مهروماه هم داره ممنون

----------


## Simon2

> گاج رو ندیدم خودم کیاسالار میخوندم خوب بود: نترسیم از متن انتشارات شبقره
> 
> 80 تا متن داره + 20 کلوز
> 
> 504؟؟؟ ما اینو برا تافل میخوندیم
> 
> تیک 8 گاج برای لغات فک کنم گزینه خوبی باشه
> 
> به شرطی که از زمانی که کنکور خواستی شروع کنی 
> ...


سلام آبجي 40تاكلوز داره

----------


## angel

> سلام آبجي 40تاكلوز داره


اره درست میگید 40 تاست

----------


## Catman

سلام
زیست گاج و الگو
فیزیک خودم برای امسال دو دورکامل گاج نقره ای رو خوندم ولی با سوالاتی که فیزیک تجربی امسال اومد زیاد این کتاب کارامد نبود (اما تا کنکور 93 همون گاج کافی بود)
اگر فیزیکتون خوبه پس کتاب بهتری رو تهیه کنین درغیراینصورت اول گاج نقره ای چون درسنامه خوبی هم داره هم برای تسلط اولیه کافیه
شیمی از نظر من اگر کاملا به مبتکران مسلط بشین خوبه
ریاضی اگر سطحتون متوسط رو به بالاست خیلی سبز
عربی :خیلی سبز از اقای برغمدی یا گاج (هردوشون خوبن)
ادبیات من خودم گاج نقره ای جمع بندی رو فقط کارکردم به نسبت وقتی که برای ادبیات گذاشتم خوب بود ولی اگر مبحثی مشکل دارین از کتب مختلف مبحثی الگو میتونین استفاده کنین
دینی :فقط کتاب بخصوص ایات روایات برای تست هم گاج خوبه .الگو رو تابحال نخوندم ولی خیلی سبز رو داشتم که خیلی سطحش پایین بود.

----------


## Shayan.m

> خب سطح الگو بخصوص اختصاصی هاش بالاس
> اول الگو کار کنین زمان زیادی میبره و ممکنه تست هاشم بسوزه
> اول از کتاب سبک مبتکران و یا خیلی سبز کامل کار بشه بعد الگو


تا حالا اینقد با نظر کسی موافق نبودم نظرات artim  رو کاملا قبول دارم واسه منبع
ایول
زیست:تابستون←جامع گاج....طول سال←الگو
شیمی:تابستون←مبتکران.....طو   سال←الگو
فیزیک :تابستون←گاج....طول سال←گاج( یک قدم تا100 )
ریاضی: هرجا هرموقع هر سطحی که باشی کلا جامع خیلی سبز ( بهترین کتاب کنکوری )★بچه ها من خودم ریاضیم تعریفی نداشت  همه تو انجمن میگفتن خیلی سبز  سطحش بالا و فلان اما دلو زدم به دریا خیلی سبز گرفتم عااااااااالی بود←درسنامه خلاصه و کامل و روان و دوست داشتنی.....تست استاندارد و عالی( سطح بالاهاشو جدا کرده )...پاسخ تشریحی  جمله ای در توصیفیش پیدا نمیکم فقط میگم اقا سروش دمت گرررررم♥★
عمومی ها←هرچی زدین زدین اکثرا خوبن... گاج-خیلی سبز-الگو 
فقط بچه ها من نمیدونم چطور ادبیاتو باید موضوعی خوند مثلا قرابتو چطور باید خوند؟؟؟

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

دوستان کسی میدونه کتاب ها برای کنکور 95 کی ویرایش میشن؟

با تشکر  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## artim

> دوستان کسی میدونه کتاب ها برای کنکور 95 کی ویرایش میشن؟
> 
> با تشکر



شهریور ماه

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> شهریور ماه


چرا اینقدر دیر؟! به صرفه بود همه منابعمون رو نمایشگاه کتاب میخریدیم!

حالا به نظرتون منابع اصلی (مثل ادبیات موضوعی گاج و ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز و ...) رو الان بخریم یا صبر کنیم شهریور؟

----------


## artim

> چرا اینقدر دیر؟! به صرفه بود همه منابعمون رو نمایشگاه کتاب میخریدیم!
> 
> حالا به نظرتون منابع اصلی (مثل ادبیات موضوعی گاج و ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز و ...) رو الان بخریم یا صبر کنیم شهریور؟


بله میتونین بگیرین

----------


## zeynab_3

> نه آبجي من خودم پيش1 الگو رو ديدم آموزشش خيلي عاليه مثه اين كه دوستان بر اساس كتاباي ديگه الگو نظر ميدن اما كتاب شيميش خيلي فزق داره با كتاباي ديگش


تستاش چی ؟اگه زیاد سطح بالا باشه واسه منی که تا حالا یدونه تست شیمی هم نزدم مناسب نیس

----------


## یهدا

بچه ها من الان قلم چی رو دیدم اختصاصیارو تموم میکنه تو تابستون ینی سه مهر از کل دوم سوم اختصاصیا امتحانه ولی به ما گفتن برای پیش دانشگاهیم پیش خوانی کنید اونم بزنید !!!درسته ایا؟؟؟؟ادم میرسه ؟؟؟؟چه درسایی رو ادم از پیش برداره ؟؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> بچه ها من الان قلم چی رو دیدم اختصاصیارو تموم میکنه تو تابستون ینی سه مهر از کل دوم سوم اختصاصیا امتحانه ولی به ما گفتن برای پیش دانشگاهیم پیش خوانی کنید اونم بزنید !!!درسته ایا؟؟؟؟ادم میرسه ؟؟؟؟چه درسایی رو ادم از پیش برداره ؟؟؟؟


با برنامه پیش برو

----------


## payezee

سلام 
یه چیز بگم واسه شیمی همون مبتکران حرف نداره 
این که میگن واسه سوالای امسال خوب نبودو اینا...
مگه کدوم کتاب مشابه سوالای شیمی(کنکور ریاضی) رو داشت؟؟
با مبتکران درس خیلی خوب جا میفته واست
فیزیکم من همون گاج نقره ای داشتم خیلی راضی بودم
فوت و فن عربی خیلی سبزم واسم خیلی خوب بود ولی حجمش خیلی زیاده

----------


## koenigsegg

> به نام خدا
> 
> سلام سوالام شاید تکراری باشه ولی لازم دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدید 
> 
> میخوام برم پیش این منابع خوبن؟؟؟
> 
> زیست :الگو ( خیلی سبزم میگن خوبه ولی خیلی زیاده میترسم نرسم بخونم )
> 
> فیزیک :  گاج نقره ای اول دوم سوم رو دارم برای پیش هم میخوام همینو بگیرم 
> ...



شیمی:جامع گاج نقره ای :
فیزیک:با اینکه خیلیا از گاج تعریف میکنن من اصلا نمیتونم باهاش تست حل کنم ابی قلمچی بگیر
ریاضی: گاج مبحث احتمالش خیلی خوبه و سال سومش هم خوبه اما برای پیش راستش خیلی باهاش راحت نیستم 
زبان:گاج خیلی خوبه اما واژگان درس به درس نداره و... اما مهروماه هم وازه وگرامر درس به درس هست به نظر برای شروع بهتره یا اگه خواستی نتیجه بهتری بگیری مبتکران
عربی:عربی کامل عالیه

----------


## Simon2

> تستاش چی ؟اگه زیاد سطح بالا باشه واسه منی که تا حالا یدونه تست شیمی هم نزدم مناسب نیس


نه آبجي گقتم كه اين كتاب با كتاباي ديگه ي الگو فرق داره درسنامه كامل+حل مثال هاي متعدد در درسنامه+تستاي استاندارد+تستاي قوي شما اگه گام به گام بخونيش هيچ مشكلي پيش نمياد

----------


## Sara prs

> سلام
> 
> 
> زیست من خودم گاج جامع و خیلی سبز دارم و راضیم ازش و از الگو اطلاع ندارم
> 
> فیزیک همون کتاب خوبیه
> 
> شیمی من پیش 2 و شیمی 3 رو خیلی سبز دارم برای شیمی 2 و پیش 1 هم بهم گفتن الگو بگیر
> 
> ...


زینب جون تو ک خیلی سبز داری واسه ریاضی ب نظرت خوبه؟ من میخوام خیلی سبز بگیرم ولی میگن درسنامش بده!!!

----------


## ampd

[QUOTE=یهدا;469699]بچه ها من الان قلم چی رو دیدم اختصاصیارو تموم میکنه تو تابستون ینی سه مهر از کل دوم سوم اختصاصیا امتحانه ولی به ما گفتن برای پیش دانشگاهیم پیش خوانی کنید اونم بزنید !!!درسته ایا؟؟؟؟ادم میرسه ؟؟؟؟چه درسایی رو ادم از پیش برداره ؟؟؟؟[/QUOTE

من چیزی رو که بعدا فهمیدم درسته دارم بهت میگم :Yahoo (12): یه کاری رو کامل انجام بدهی خیلی بهتره.تو قلم چی یا میتونی هردو پایه رو بزنی یا پیش و یه پایه.اگه مدرسه میری تابستون که دومی خیلی بهتره ولی اگه نمیری حتی شده یه پایه رو کامل بخونی خیلی بهتره ولی تابستون تا میتونی تو اختصاصیا خودتو قوی کن.

----------


## zeynab_3

> زینب جون تو ک خیلی سبز داری واسه ریاضی ب نظرت خوبه؟ من میخوام خیلی سبز بگیرم ولی میگن درسنامش بده!!!


اره عزیزم. .  کتابه عالیه !!اگه اموزش پایه ای میخوای کوله پشتی بگیر واسه اموزش و از روی خیلی سبز تست بزن. .

----------


## marsad

> این منابعی که میگم رو توی کتابفروشی ببین به کارت میاد
> زیست از الگو شروع کنی به جایی نمیرسی
> از خیلی سبز یا گاج شروع کن تمام کردی برو الگو
> فیزیک گاج
> شیمی مبتکران یا خیلی سبز بعد الگو کار کن
> ریاضی اگه ضعیفی کوله پشتی اول اگه متوسطی خیلی سبز
> عربی گاج
> دینی گاج
> اینها پیشنهادی هستن ممکنه سبکش رو دوست نداشته باشی اما معقولانه اش رو گفتم


با نظر شما کاملا موافقم
مخصوصا درمورد زیست

----------


## یهدا

بچه هااا یه مشورت  :Yahoo (77): الان برنامه مدرسمون رو دادن واس پیش دانشگاهی از 13وم تیر  تا 19وم شهریور بعد هروز تا 2ونیم  :Yahoo (77): ینی وااااقعا وقت نمیشه حتی پایه رو خوند به نظرتون بمونم اینجا؟؟؟؟؟اخه از نظر درسی مرسمون خوبه مدرسه های دیگه احتمالا پیش رو شهریور اینا شروع میکنن

----------


## artim

> بچه هااا یه مشورت الان برنامه مدرسمون رو دادن واس پیش دانشگاهی از 13وم تیر  تا 19وم شهریور بعد هروز تا 2ونیم ینی وااااقعا وقت نمیشه حتی پایه رو خوند به نظرتون بمونم اینجا؟؟؟؟؟اخه از نظر درسی مرسمون خوبه مدرسه های دیگه احتمالا پیش رو شهریور اینا شروع میکنن


درباره برنامه باید برنامه ریزی کنین که برسین بخونین خودتون وگرنه کلاس رفتن مطلق یا کم خوندن به درد نمیخوره حتی اگه بهترین دبیر ها رو هم داشته باشین

----------


## یهدا

> درباره برنامه باید برنامه ریزی کنین که برسین بخونین خودتون وگرنه کلاس رفتن مطلق یا کم خوندن به درد نمیخوره حتی اگه بهترین دبیر ها رو هم داشته باشین


خب بله منم میدونم باید برنامه ریزی کرد مشکلم الان مدرسس وقتی هرروز تا دونیم تو مدرسه باشم چه طور میتونم خوب پایه  رو جمع و جور کنم!

----------


## artim

> خب بله منم میدونم باید برنامه ریزی کرد مشکلم الان مدرسس وقتی هرروز تا دونیم تو مدرسه باشم چه طور میتونم خوب پایه  رو جمع و جور کنم!


خب از 2 به بعد بخون

----------


## Saeed735

> خب بله منم میدونم باید برنامه ریزی کرد مشکلم الان مدرسس وقتی هرروز تا دونیم تو مدرسه باشم چه طور میتونم خوب پایه  رو جمع و جور کنم!


نه اتفاقا ببین هر روز که نمیرین مدرسه اصولا تو پیش تا سه شنبه میرن ولی شاید این از مهر انجام بشه و تابستون اینطور نباشه ...تو بیا یه کاری کن....وقتی داری میری سر کلاس و دروس پیش رو میخونی بعد از ظهرش بیا همون درسارو مطالعه کن و براشون تست و اینا بزن ...البته الان حدود 15 روزی تا شروع مدرسه زمان داری سعی کن کتابهای کمک اموزشی بگیری و از اول تیر شرو کن به خوندن تا یکمی جلو بیفتی از مدرسه...اینطوری راحت میشی و برنامتم خوب میره جلو و مدرسه رفتنم حال میده چون همه چیو بلدی فقط میری رفع اشکال و حل تمرین....البته با این کار یکمیم جلو میفتی و وقت برای پایه ها باز میشه...بعدش تو روزهای تعطیلی که احتمال زیاد بشه پنج شنبه و جمعه پایه بخون ولی چون امسال سوم بودی به نظرم به سوم اشراف بیشتری داری و خیلی راحت تر و سریع تر میتونی دزساشو بخونی و جمع کنی پس روزای تعطیل هم برنامه بریز برای سوم...با این برنامه فوقش تا مهر ماه پیش و سوم تموم میشه و میفتی تو خط دوم و اول که اونم تا اخر پاییز تمومن...حالا فرض بر اینم باشه که تو یکمی کند و با سلیقه بری جلو فوقش تا اذر پیش و سوم و اول تمومه دومم میذاری تا بهمن ماه تموم میکنی .....یک ماهم تست کار میکنی و خلاصه نویسی و جمع بندی....بعد عید هم اماده سازی برای کنکور...خخخ  خیلی راحت...مشکلی بود یا متوجه نشدی بگو تا برات توضیح بدم

----------


## یهدا

> نه اتفاقا ببین هر روز که نمیرین مدرسه اصولا تو پیش تا سه شنبه میرن ولی شاید این از مهر انجام بشه و تابستون اینطور نباشه ...تو بیا یه کاری کن....وقتی داری میری سر کلاس و دروس پیش رو میخونی بعد از ظهرش بیا همون درسارو مطالعه کن و براشون تست و اینا بزن ...البته الان حدود 15 روزی تا شروع مدرسه زمان داری سعی کن کتابهای کمک اموزشی بگیری و از اول تیر شرو کن به خوندن تا یکمی جلو بیفتی از مدرسه...اینطوری راحت میشی و برنامتم خوب میره جلو و مدرسه رفتنم حال میده چون همه چیو بلدی فقط میری رفع اشکال و حل تمرین....البته با این کار یکمیم جلو میفتی و وقت برای پایه ها باز میشه...بعدش تو روزهای تعطیلی که احتمال زیاد بشه پنج شنبه و جمعه پایه بخون ولی چون امسال سوم بودی به نظرم به سوم اشراف بیشتری داری و خیلی راحت تر و سریع تر میتونی دزساشو بخونی و جمع کنی پس روزای تعطیل هم برنامه بریز برای سوم...با این برنامه فوقش تا مهر ماه پیش و سوم تموم میشه و میفتی تو خط دوم و اول که اونم تا اخر پاییز تمومن...حالا فرض بر اینم باشه که تو یکمی کند و با سلیقه بری جلو فوقش تا اذر پیش و سوم و اول تمومه دومم میذاری تا بهمن ماه تموم میکنی .....یک ماهم تست کار میکنی و خلاصه نویسی و جمع بندی....بعد عید هم اماده سازی برای کنکور...خخخ  خیلی راحت...مشکلی بود یا متوجه نشدی بگو تا برات توضیح بدم


مرسی خوب بود ولی اخه تو تایستون از شنبه تا اخر 5شنبه این طوریه تعطیلیمون فقط جمعس :Yahoo (21): 

اهان ینی پیش روو پیش خوانی کنم؟؟؟؟ازرو کمک اموزشیا ؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> مرسی خوب بود ولی اخه تو تایستون از شنبه تا اخر 5شنبه این طوریه تعطیلیمون فقط جمعس


خب پس یه کاری کن همون برنامرو برو جلو ولی با یک تفوت اونم اینکه تو از الان که شرو کردی چند فصل یا چند درس از هر کتاب پیش رو بخون و جلو بیفت و وقتی مدرسه میری اونایی که خوندی رو تو کلاس یه بار دیگه مرور کن و بعدش روزهای شنبه و یکشنبه و دوشنبه رو اختصاص بده تست زنی و خوندن درسای جدید خب تو جلوتر از کلاسی دیگه....سه شنبه و چهارشنبه و پنج شنبه هم صبح که میری مدرسه و مجبوری درسهای پیشی که قبلا خوندی یه بار دیگه با دبیرت مرور کنی بعدش بعد ظهر این سه روزو بذار برای دروس پایه جمعرم که از صبح پایه بخون..منظورمم از پایه فعلا سومه....مدرسه هم دیدی بیشتر مسخره بازیه و درس نیست به مدیرتون بگو من از اول مهر میام طبق قانون چون اینجا درس نمیخونن مسخره میدن.....پس الان شد شنبه تا دوشنبه صبح ها مدرسه و مرور دروسی که خودت قبلا خوندی(چون از مدرسه جلویی)بعد از ظهرش تست زنی اونا و بعد رفتن سراغ خوندن دروس جدید.....سه شنبه تا پنج شنبه صبح باز مدرسه و مرور و بعد از ظهر خوندن پایه جمعه هم همینطور...الان این به نظرت خوبه؟

----------


## Catman

> بچه هااا یه مشورت الان برنامه مدرسمون رو دادن واس پیش دانشگاهی از 13وم تیر  تا 19وم شهریور بعد هروز تا 2ونیم ینی وااااقعا وقت نمیشه حتی پایه رو خوند به نظرتون بمونم اینجا؟؟؟؟؟اخه از نظر درسی مرسمون خوبه مدرسه های دیگه احتمالا پیش رو شهریور اینا شروع میکنن



میشه باهم جمع کرد ولی برنامه منسجم باید داشته باشین که هم تست پیش رو بزنید و هم پایه ولی از پیش اصلا غافل نشین
مثلا سینماتیک هم درسال دوم هست و هم درپیش بطور پیشرفته تر پس اگر پیش رو خوب یادبگیرین کل سال دوم رو تقریبا پوشش میده و همچنین دینامیک که سطح پیشرفته کارو انرژی هست (دو فصل مهم پیش) بقیه فصل ها هم زیاد وقت گیر نیستن ونیاز به تنظیم وقت دارن پس تقریبا فیزیک رو میشه هم پیش و هم پایه رو جمع کنید.....بعد تو تابستون وقتتون رو بیشتر بزارین روی دروس تخصصی  وبرای دروس عمومی رو هم اون درسی رو کار کنین که مشکل دارین مثلا بعضی ها عربی رو کار میکنن و زبان فارسی

----------


## sardare azmoon

> با نظر شما کاملا موافقم
> مخصوصا درمورد زیست


خب نرید کلاس خای مدرسه به نظر من کلاس های مدرسه جواب نمیده و خودتون بخونید خیلی بهتره

----------


## Saeed735

> خب نرید کلاس خای مدرسه به نظر من کلاس های مدرسه جواب نمیده و خودتون بخونید خیلی بهتره


مگه اجباری نیست؟فک کنم غیر انتفاییم باشه هاااا

----------


## artim

سختش نکن واسه خودت
اگه کلاس های مدرسه ات خوبن و به درد بخور برو در فیر اینصورت نرو
واسه برنامه ام اگه از ساعت 4 بعدظهر تا 11 شب بخونی توی تابستون کافیه

----------


## sardare azmoon

> مگه اجباری نیست؟فک کنم غیر انتفاییم باشه هاااا


خب میتونند برن مدرسه دولتی ثبت نام کنند

----------


## یهدا

> خب پس یه کاری کن همون برنامرو برو جلو ولی با یک تفوت اونم اینکه تو از الان که شرو کردی چند فصل یا چند درس از هر کتاب پیش رو بخون و جلو بیفت و وقتی مدرسه میری اونایی که خوندی رو تو کلاس یه بار دیگه مرور کن و بعدش روزهای شنبه و یکشنبه و دوشنبه رو اختصاص بده تست زنی و خوندن درسای جدید خب تو جلوتر از کلاسی دیگه....سه شنبه و چهارشنبه و پنج شنبه هم صبح که میری مدرسه و مجبوری درسهای پیشی که قبلا خوندی یه بار دیگه با دبیرت مرور کنی بعدش بعد ظهر این سه روزو بذار برای دروس پایه جمعرم که از صبح پایه بخون..منظورمم از پایه فعلا سومه....مدرسه هم دیدی بیشتر مسخره بازیه و درس نیست به مدیرتون بگو من از اول مهر میام طبق قانون چون اینجا درس نمیخونن مسخره میدن.....پس الان شد شنبه تا دوشنبه صبح ها مدرسه و مرور دروسی که خودت قبلا خوندی(چون از مدرسه جلویی)بعد از ظهرش تست زنی اونا و بعد رفتن سراغ خوندن دروس جدید.....سه شنبه تا پنج شنبه صبح باز مدرسه و مرور و بعد از ظهر خوندن پایه جمعه هم همینطور...الان این به نظرت خوبه؟


ممنون راجع بهش فکر میکنم بازم مرسی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saeed735

> ممنون راجع بهش فکر میکنم بازم مرسی


مشلی بود یادم بکن میام....ممنون

----------


## pejman0722

آموزش-مشاوره-انتخاب رشته کنکور
آموزش-مشاوره-انتخاب رشته کنکور

----------


## hassanhafezi

اقا زیست فقط کتاب هیچ کتابی شبیه کنکور نیس من همشو خوندم چ الگو چ سبز و یا چ گاج هرچه قدر کتاب زیاد تر خونده شود درصد بالاتر

----------

